# Detriot Lakes?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Was planning a trip to Detriot Lakes this spring/summer and was wondering if any one knows of a place to rent a boat and the price?Any info would be much appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

As you travel to the south to the southern boat landing you will travel over a bridge. I think its called Bridge Bay Marina. I think they might rent there. The other thing you could try is getting a hold of the guid down there. http://dickbeardsley.com/ that should get you to him.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Invector,thanks a ton for the info.


----------



## tlowes (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd e-mail J and K marine in Detroit lakes. I think they rent boats also.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

N E Time


----------

